

Ask HN: Anybody want to build a WinRT app? - spikefromspace

I pre-ordered a Surface RT and have been reading up on the WinRT APIs and have a fair amount of .NET/C# background. Just wanted to see if people want to see a specific app on the Windows Store?
======
Pwnguinz
Maybe change your title to "Any particular app you want built for WinRT?" or
something similar. Right now the title looks much more like you're trying to
ask for others to join you rather than you soliciting ideas for apps to build.

~~~
spikefromspace
I re-read it and you are right. I don't see a way to edit the title however.

------
rabidonrails
Funny you mention this, I was just talking to a couple of people about putting
something together. If you'd like to talk shoot me an email (in profile).

------
dragonbonheur
I hope you can port a Lua or AWK interpreter to WinRT. If those are too big,
try Scheme.

~~~
spikefromspace
I don't know anything about Scheme. But, porting AWK might be cool. Thanks.

